# mod 59 with 11057



## marthakng1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm new to everything just finished school and was blessed to get a job with a podiatrist.
The Dr is old school and does his on coding. He codes 11057 ( paring or cutting of more than 4 lesions) he will code 11057 59 RT and 11057 59 LT. And they are systemic diabetics. The problem is one will always be denied as a duplicate claim. My question is should he be coding 11057 59 RT on the frist and 11057 LT on the second? Will someone please help?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2011)

11057 should only be reported once.  The description, 4 or more lesions, captures 4 *+ *lesions...


----------



## marthakng1 (May 12, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> 11057 should only be reported once.  The description, 4 or more lesions, captures 4 *+ *lesions...



Thank you I do see that, but the second 11057 code has different diagnosis. Will that make a difference? again thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2011)

No.  It won't make a difference.  You would post 11057 one time with both dx's.  I have something I can fax you in the event your provider wants this in writing.  Just let me know...


----------



## marthakng1 (May 12, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> No.  It won't make a difference.  You would post 11057 one time with both dx's.  I have something I can fax you in the event your provider wants this in writing.  Just let me know...



yes, it will help a lot. He can be a little headstrong at times and it doesn't help that I do not have much on the job experience. But he is slowly starting to come around 
Thank you again for your help. I'm very glade that we have a place to go where we can ask questions and get the right answers  Our fax number is 931-388-4314


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2011)

Faxed


----------

